# Full ICS tablet



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Any chance that once ICS reaches a full release status for this device we'll be able to set it up like the Galaxy Nexus in that all of the available storage is shared between the OS/Apps and the general files storage?

I'd much prefer this instead of having to resize the OS partition again later on down the road. I'm sure this will probably break the webOS implementation unless maybe a small (~512MB?) SD card partition was left for webOS to use. Although there are some aspects of webOS I like and maybe even prefer, the few minutes I was able to play around with ICS on this tablet before having to send it in for repairs showed me that this will run very well with a tablet version of Android on it. (Gingerbread was okay, but I still spent most of my time in webOS).


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe you can do it right now without screwing up webOS but you need to mess around with lvm and novaterm so it isnt very user friendly. There is a guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1393647
on how to do it.
It is geared mainly for CM7 but I believe the process is very similar to CM9. If you are a risk taker, try it  I will probably do this over the next week or so whenever I have the time so I'll post a guide then.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. I'll give it a look and might try it out over the weekend. Once ICS is fully baked for this, I doubt I'll go back to webOS any more. Although I do wish I could run some of the webOS apps through android. There's a comic reader on webOS that i find far more usable than anything I've found on Android.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sohjsolwin said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a look and might try it out over the weekend. Once ICS is fully baked for this, I doubt I'll go back to webOS any more. Although I do wish I could run some of the webOS apps through android. There's a comic reader on webOS that i find far more usable than anything I've found on Android.


If you are looking for fully baked, you will be waiting for a while. I personally don't expect to see anything close to that for 6 months or more.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

sohjsolwin said:


> [...]Once ICS is fully baked for this[...]


If you bake ICS, you get a puddle of melted ICS, that's not good. ICS is best served cold.


----------

